# Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.



## CompleteMoron (19. Oktober 2014)

*Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich mir ein neues Gehäuse gekauft und dort meine alte Corsair H60 eingebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Lüfter nur an 2 Schraubenlöchern befestigen kann, da alle anderen Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht sind. Der Kühlkörper sitzt also zusammen mit dem Lüfter an 2 Schrauben am Gehäuse... Ich habe Angst den Kühler auszubauen, da ich nicht weiß ob die letzten beiden Schraubenlöcher nicht auch noch über den Jordan gehen.

Meine Frage ist, ob das ein Grund für einen Austausch ist und wenn ja, welcher Weg der richtige sei. Soll ich mich direkt an Corsair wenden, oder das über den Anbieter abwickeln bei dem ich den Kühler gekauft habe?

Ich hab die H60 vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren erworben.

Im Voraus ein dickes Dankeschön für eure Hilfe!
Hab ich was vergessen zu erwähnen? Wenn ja, sagt es mir 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Fried_Knight (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Das wird eher nicht kostenlos gemacht. Wenn dann als Reparatur, bei der du alle Kosten trägst, denn das ist kein Fehler im Produkt.
Ich würde da ein wenig handwerktiches Geschick empfehlen und gucken, was man z. B. mit einem Stück Draht erreichen kann.
Etwas längere Schrauben und dann mit Muttern arbeiten, könnte auch gehen.
Wahlweise den Lüfter tauschen.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Die Lüfter werden an der H60 befestigt, das mit Muttern und Draht wird nicht funktionieren.

Wie schauts aus mit flüssigem Kunststoff auffüllen, kleines Loch bohren (2mm) und die Schrauben wieder eindrehen.

Sollte funktioniern.


----------



## lomit (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

-Du könntest das Gewinde nach schneiden eins der selben Grösse.
-Einen Dübel ins Loch ,wenn der Dübel zu gross ist halbieren und eine Holz Gewinde schraube nehmen.

Bei anderen Methoden kriegst du das teil nur schwer wieder ap


----------



## Carlo (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Ich hatte ein ähnlichesa Problem mit der H50. Ich habe einfach M4 Gewinde reingeschnitten. Im Bereich von M3/M4 sind es lediglich wenige Millimeter Unterschied.


----------



## CompleteMoron (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Danke für eure Lösungsvorschläge!

Ich warte erstmal ab, bis ich von Bluebeard ein klares Ja oder Nein bekomme (no offense Lahatiel ). Wenn es dann tatsächlich kein RMA Fall ist, dann probier ich folgendes aus:



Carlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnlichesa Problem mit der H50. Ich habe einfach M4 Gewinde reingeschnitten. Im Bereich von M3/M4 sind es lediglich wenige Millimeter Unterschied.


 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*

Hi CompleteMoron,

mach die RMA-Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf, sofern die von den Forenmitgliedern vorgeschlagenen Modifizierungen dir nicht zusagen. Dann tauschen wir den Kühler einmal komplett aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CompleteMoron (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schraubenlöcher ausgedreht - Corsair H60 1. Gen.*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi CompleteMoron,
> 
> mach die RMA-Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf, sofern die von den Forenmitgliedern vorgeschlagenen Modifizierungen dir nicht zusagen. Dann tauschen wir den Kühler einmal komplett aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wird erledigt! 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------

